# Please Check my thinking



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Rob, 
The main thing that I would recommend for you is to work on your alignment. There should be a straight line from the target, through your arrow to your draw side elbow. 

It's not just the arrangement of your body structure that should be on this line, but all of the forces of the shot should be aligned with the X.

I think that you are right that you don't have your shot ingrained into muscle memory. You can know what part(s) of your shot that you don't trust, because it is the part that your mind checks on when it should be focused completely on the X.

Do you do any blank bale practice?

Allen


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Alan
It came togeather yesterday at Mid-at sectionals I posted a new personal best of 290 w/ 19 X,s shooting adult male compound fsl
Robin Smith


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

robin smith said:


> Thanks Alan
> It came togeather yesterday at Mid-at sectionals I posted a new personal best of 290 w/ 19 X,s shooting adult male compound fsl
> Robin Smith


Excellent!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

